# black but not black? what colour is Cody?



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Fading black IMPO. Without knowing sire/dam colors you can't say if smokey black (black + cream) is even possible, PLUS the only way to know for sure is the horse is by/out of a double dilute or testing, but that being said, IMO he's just a black that sun fades.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Agreed ^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay thanks guys! more opinions are welcomes But i do agree. But i had people tell me other things I just didn't know.

Cody isn't registered sadly, so all i know is that he was born in Oklahoma, so that does make it a bit harder to tell.

Okay thanks! again if anyone else see's this thread feel free to comment  if you agree or disagree or whatever!


----------



## Alpinerider (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like fading black also to me. My mare is a smoky black, I believe it is caused by the creme gene acting on an underlying black coat color. It's a wee bit confusing since a black horse fading in the sunlight doesn't mean it's 'smoky', so like NdAppy said, its impossible to tell for sure without knowing sire/dam/genetics. He looks more like a "true" black in some pictures than what I would think of as smoky-at least my mare is more "Raisin" colored in the winter (her name happens to be Raisin too ) Either way, he's adorable!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Different breeds use different terminology for color but I think you meant seal brown which is what I would call it if that was breed appropriate.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

If NdAppy says he's black, he's black so just go with that.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you want proof of color then you coauld have him tested.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Like others have said - it is hard to tell if they are fading black or Smokey black based on just looking at them. I suspected Smokey black on my guy due to his lighter eye color and ended up correct when tested. 

In this case I suspect Smokey black due to the light, almost cream color in his ears in every photo. I doubt it would be that consistent if it was just due to fading and it can be an indicator of a Smokey black.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Different breeds use different terminology for color but I think you meant seal brown which is what I would call it if that was breed appropriate.


In this case, not even close. Smoky black is not even remotely close to "seal brown," genetically or visually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I also say fading black, he sure is handsome!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> In this case, not even close. Smoky black is not even remotely close to "seal brown," genetically or visually.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 seal brown horse - Bing Images
I never said anything about smokey black. I think it is seal brown if that is breed appropriate. Looks like many of these photos to me.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

No dead-giveaway lightened muzzle points to him not being a seal brown. Sun-faded black I'd say. Seal browns have a very obvious mealy or tan muzzle that stands out against the darker coat during the winter months.

But I would never consider contradicting NdAppy on this matter in any case!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> seal brown horse - Bing Images
> I never said anything about smokey black. I think it is seal brown if that is breed appropriate. Looks like many of these photos to me.


 Color is very confusing. The research I did says Seal Brown has Black points. It also said Seal Bay has brown points.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> Color is very confusing. The research I did says Seal Brown has Black points. It also said Seal Bay has brown points.


Hard points are indeed black, but soft points are lighter on a seal brown. 

Here's my seal brown, very typical. Black legs, black mane and tail. Brown stifle area and muzzle. Stifle area can also be lighter due to fading but the muzzle colour is always a dead giveaway as I said, and a seal brown will not necessarily be lighter in the parts you'd expect to see more sun. Faded blacks also tend to have fading on the mane and tail - which seal browns are unlikely to have.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

It may be just black. There's no black that doesn't fade a little bit in the sun. I've heard of people who have breeds that come *only* in black (like friesians) and if they leave them too much in the sun, they are desperate because of the reddish fading. Some even dye the horses with henna so they're black-black again.


----------

